# BBC Breakfast TV



## YoussefTaha

Hello, my name is Youssef Taha and I'm looking for British expats in Greece to appear on the programme tomorrow morning to talk about the current situation and how it is affecting them. Please email Youssef dot Taha at bbc dot co dot uk

thanks very much and best regards
Youssef


----------



## Veronica

This thread has been moved to the Media requests forum.


----------



## YoussefTaha

Veronica said:


> This thread has been moved to the Media requests forum.


thank you very much.


----------

